# [SOLVED] What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

I currently use an HDMI cable to connect my laptop to my HDTV, so that I can watch movies and TV shows that I stream on my laptop on my big screen. I would, however, like to get rid of the cable and still have the same direct view of my desktop on my TV, or even better, extend my screen to my TV so that I could work on my computer while playing a movie or TV show from my laptop on my TV screen.

I have a ROKU box that works great for subscription versions of Netflix, Hulu, etc…. but there are many other places to get movies and TV that aren’t supported by these kinds of boxes, Amazon for instance, and the on line versions have more content then is available through the ROKU box.

What are the best, least expensive devices for this purpose?

Thanks in advance,
Herkulese


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*



> What are the best, least expensive devices for this purpose?


 they are all varying the services provided.
I'm not an expert in US products, but if anything like UK greatly varies by product 
the PS3 is one of the better products and has a bluray 



> I would, however, like to get rid of the cable and still have the same direct view of my desktop on my TV,


 not sure how possible this is now , Apple TV AirParrot - AirPlay your Mac or PC's screen to AppleTV is supposed to provide this facility and also to extend the desktop - but I have never tried


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

There are a lot of boxes that will work with contraced services, like ROKU, Boxie Box, etc...., and I have a ROKU box, and it works great, but I want to actually extend my Laptop to my PC, without having to use an HDMI cable accross the room.

There are some that do what I want, but all seem to have inconsistant perormance, when reading customer reviews.

The WARPIA StreamHD is one such example, and looks promising from general reviews, but when reading custiomer revieww on Amizon, it seems to leave a lot of owners wanting.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

I've asked the same questions and too many negative review on all similar systems. I'm deciding to wait a generation or two for the technology to mature.


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*



yustr said:


> I've asked the same questions and too many negative review on all similar systems. I'm deciding to wait a generation or two for the technology to mature.


That is what I have been running into as well.
The funny thing is that, while there are a lot of negative user reviews, there will be just as many very positive reviews.

Even more interesting, is the fact that a lot of the professional reviews are often very positive. Bottom line, the equipment seems to work very well for one group of users, while "not so much" for other groups.

The IMATION LINK was another version that seemed seemed to be on its way to beeing very good, but they have discontinued it.


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

A responder in another forum suggested the *Nyrius Aries Prime*, so I have done a pretty thorough search on ir, and while it seems like a solid enough device, there are precious few reviews to be found on it, and with the other devices, I found a lot of great reviews, but when reading through lots of customer reviews is when I found that they are very hit or miss.
I would like to think that this device is the one to buy, but would like more background on it.
Can anyone shed any light on this particular device?

Thanks again,


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

I think that I have found a different, much less expensive solution to this isue. Since I am only looking to be able to control the desktop wirelessly, I can just leave the keyboard near the tv, and use a wireless keyboard.

I am considering the following units, and not necessarily from Amazon:

1) Logitech K400
2) Logitech diNovo Mini
3) IOGEAR Multi Media Keyboard with Lazar track ball and buttons

The IOGEAR Multi Media looks like the most feature rich of the bunch, but the reviews are pretty unanimous that it is very poorly manufactured.

I am leaning hevily toward the Logitech K400.

Any comments?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

Logitech or Microsoft would be my brands of choice. I've not used either of those models.


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*



Dogg said:


> Logitech or Microsoft would be my brands of choice. I've not used either of those models.


I was down to the Logitech K400 or the Lenovo N5902.

So, I was in my local Target, and decided to just ask what they had for keyboards, and low and behold they had the K400, and for $29.99. I picked one up, and I am very pleased with it. I does exactly what I need it to do. 

It becomes a wireless keyboard so that I can plug the HDMI cable into my laptop, and run it through the HDMI pass through (I use the Game Port) on my receiver, and then stow my laptop by the media cabinet. I now have no cable strung all over the floor. Instead, I just pick up this light weight little beauty (K400) and I run my PC on my desktop from my sofa.

The mouse pad is great, and the upper left corner Left Mouse Button is a very nice addition.

The range seems very good, as I set the curser on pause in Pandora, went upstairs to the farthest room, which is not that far, but it worked perfectly to pause and play.

The only knock on this keyboard is that it is not backlit, but that is a very minor issue for me.

For $29.00, I am ecstatic with this item.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

Glad it's working for you.

I don't think I've ever seen a wireless keyboard that is backlit. Lighting would be a major battery killer.


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*



Dogg said:


> Glad it's working for you.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a wireless keyboard that is backlit. Lighting would be a major battery killer.


The Lenovo N9520 is backlit, and I came close to buying one. I really would like to try one. The N9502 fixed most or all of the complaints of the N9501.

Thd Logitech Dinovo Mini is another backlit wireless mini keyboard.

Just search Google for "*Multi Media Keyboard*", and then go from there.
Plenty of user reviews on the Amazon sites for these units as well.


----------



## herkulese (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is best device for wireless connection of PC to HDTV?*

Just checking in to state that I absolutely love this Logitech K400 keyboard.
It is simple and full featured, and just works.


----------

